# Windows 10 power management



## PerryD (Feb 15, 2020)

I have automatic updates turned off in my Win 10 DAW system. I was getting crazy cpu spikes today. I remembered having issues when I first switched to Win 10 with cpu spikes due to the default power management settings. Somehow, they reverted to default settings! I changed them back to my preference and all seems well now. I wish I could absolutely lock some settings in Win 10 Pro 64. :/


----------



## mcalis (Feb 16, 2020)

If you happen to use cubase, there's a checkbox for applying the correct power settings from within the DAW. It's under Device Setup and it's called "Steinberg Audio Power Scheme" or something along those lines. It just means cores/threads won't get parked by Windows. In other words: all cores become available.


----------



## cqd (Feb 16, 2020)

yeah, power stuff for hard drives resets after them too..


----------

